# ONR - UK stockists?



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone point me in the direction of a retailer that has stocks of ONR? Preferrably in the UK?

Not having much luck finding anywhere with stock at present....

Muchos ta. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

www.motorgeek.co.uk and http://www.detailedobsession.co.uk/Detailed Obsession/Home.html


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheers bud.

Anyone had any issues applying LSP over this stuff - or is it a green light for the Colli?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure going over it with 476 will be fine.


----------

